# Five Dollars and Four Stars



## VegasR (Oct 18, 2016)

Guy calls me in a shopping center. It's not very big, but I don't know which business he's at. I decide to take a lap, and he calls to say I just went past him. I circle back and grab him.

Pick him up. We have a nice talk. He says "thanks a lot!" and gives me 5 bucks, which is about a 100% tip 

I wonder if he gave me 5 stars too and check. Nope. My rating went down a tick.

I don't blame him, really. He almost certainly thought 4 stars meant "good but not perfect." That's what I used to think too. 

But it counts as a vote for me to get fired. Really, it counts as several such votes. Great system.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

VegasR said:


> Guy calls me in a shopping center. It's not very big, but I don't know which business he's at. I decide to take a lap, and he calls to say I just went past him. I circle back and grab him.
> 
> Pick him up. We have a nice talk. He says "thanks a lot!" and gives me 5 bucks, which is about a 100% tip
> 
> ...


Uber Ratings are lousy


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

He could've given you 5 stars but your four previous ratings could've been below 5 stars since your current rating doesn't update until 5 ratings have been submitted.

All of my tippers have been perfect raters. I never had a tipper give me a rating below 5 stars. It also seems counter-intuitive. I mean, if you're tipping, you obviously enjoyed the service so why the bad score?


tohunt4me said:


> Uber Ratings are lousy


I suppose ratings could do a better job of accurately reflecting what problems you're having with. (Accomodations, cleanliness, attitude, etc...) They recently added badges and compliments to let drivers know what their riders had written about them but it doesn't address the weaknesses.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Uber blows.


----------



## VegasR (Oct 18, 2016)

Clifford Chong said:


> He could've given you 5 stars but your four previous ratings could've been below 5 stars since your current rating doesn't update until 5 ratings have been submitted.
> 
> All of my tippers have been perfect raters. I never had a tipper give me a rating below 5 stars. It also seems counter-intuitive. I mean, if you're tipping, you obviously enjoyed the service so why the bad score?
> 
> I suppose ratings could do a better job of accurately reflecting what problems you're having with. (Accomodations, cleanliness, attitude, etc...) They recently added badges and compliments to let drivers know what their riders had written about them but it doesn't address the weaknesses.


Good to know.

However, my number of 5 star ratings stayed the same and my overall rating went down.

Customer input: I liked this guy and he did a pretty good job, though there was one minor snag.

Uber interpretation: This person should be fired.

Though, I realize Uber is smarter than that and this is how it's intended to work. The inadvertent or unjustified down votes will artificially deflate your rating, which they want, because they want you in a constant state of fear.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

I had a tipper give me a 3 before.

Could be he rated you a 4 for driving past him.


----------



## VegasR (Oct 18, 2016)

Yea thats what i figure. He thinks 4 is good but not prrfect, which is a reasonable assumption.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Clifford Chong said:


> He could've given you 5 stars but your four previous ratings could've been below 5 stars since your current rating doesn't update until 5 ratings have been submitted.
> 
> All of my tippers have been perfect raters. I never had a tipper give me a rating below 5 stars. It also seems counter-intuitive. I mean, if you're tipping, you obviously enjoyed the service so why the bad score?
> 
> I suppose ratings could do a better job of accurately reflecting what problems you're having with. (Accomodations, cleanliness, attitude, etc...) They recently added badges and compliments to let drivers know what their riders had written about them but it doesn't address the weaknesses.


if this were true, our ratings would only go up in increments of 5 when you're receiving nothing but 5 stars, which is certainly not the case.

I've gone about 6 weeks with flawless 5 star ratings, my ratings go up much lower than 5 stars at a time... I've seen, multiple times, as my ratings increase under 5 at a time throughout the day of driving...


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Clifford Chong said:


> He could've given you 5 stars but your four previous ratings could've been below 5 stars since your current rating doesn't update until 5 ratings have been submitted.
> 
> All of my tippers have been perfect raters. I never had a tipper give me a rating below 5 stars. It also seems counter-intuitive. I mean, if you're tipping, you obviously enjoyed the service so why the bad score?
> 
> I suppose ratings could do a better job of accurately reflecting what problems you're having with. (Accomodations, cleanliness, attitude, etc...) They recently added badges and compliments to let drivers know what their riders had written about them but it doesn't address the weaknesses.


Is that true? Your currrnt rating does not update until five ratings have been submitted


----------

